# Farm Pro 2420 Tire Pressure



## ten4teg

I have a Farm Pro 2420 with turf tires and I can't find anything in the manual on proper tire pressure. Does anybody have this information? Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Ten! It doesn't say on the tire sidewall?


----------



## ten4teg

There is nothing on the side walls that state the tire pressure. Most of the writing is Chinese.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Anyone there read Chinese? I have no idea then, Tires can be changed and so you would likely not find anything about it in the manual. What size are they and are the fluid filled?


----------



## Ranch Hand

ten4teg said:


> There is nothing on the side walls that state the tire pressure. Most of the writing is Chinese.




Most of the time it is in Kpa.

Assumeing it is 4X2?

Rear around 12-15lb.
Front 25ish.

Dont know how you have it set up?

Ronald


----------



## Ojonesy

If you have the tire size I can give you an answer.

Brian

Tractor Tires, Trailer Tires, Mower & Lawn Tires, Chains, Tubes and More


----------



## ten4teg

Here is the size of my tires: Front 26 X 7.50 - 12, Rear 11.2 - 20

Thanks for your help. The rear tires have 30 lbs in them and I know that is too high for the size of the tire.


----------



## Ojonesy

26x750x12 is a very odd size.
If it is a standard lawn and garden tractor size and 4 ply, then 20-24lbs pressure should be good.
The 11.2x20 may take that much pressure and more if it is a heavier ply such as 6 or 8 ply. This is an "import" tire size and most import brands come in heavier ply ratings.

Brian


----------

